# Modifier sk



## HBULLOCK (Sep 21, 2010)

Is anyone using this modifier??  I just found out about it recently and wasn't sure if we had to use it or if certain states mandate it. Any information would be helpful.  Thanks alot.  :d


----------



## amsmith (Sep 22, 2010)

*SK modifier*

It has been a few years since we used it, but we used it to indicate the patient was high risk when the flu vaccine was so scarce.  I am in California.  Hope this is at least a little helpful!!


----------



## HBULLOCK (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the response.  I wasn't sure if we had to use it or not. I work in a peds office and we have many high risk patients so i just wanted to see if anyone was using it.


----------

